# Rural Metro Milpitas



## Epi52 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm curious what's the deal with this.  Expansion of Santa Clara County EMS?


----------



## Aprz (Feb 17, 2012)

Nah, there are two Rural/Metros in Santa Clara County (SCC), 911 and interfacility transport (IFT). SCC EMS posted a memo on their website about this here.

I heard that Rural/Metro of Nothern California (their IFT division in SCC) now has some Kaiser contracts in the area (originally AMR had it). I heard about it at work and here, but I didn't see it on the news. If this is true though, it makes sense that they are hiring 50 EMTs then.

My partner and some of my co-workers claimed they applied there awhile back, got offered interviews, but when they found out it was IFT, they didn't bother continuing on. I think this was before they got the Kaiser contracts too.

I applied there hoping I could get a second job, or something that offers more pay and hours (ProTransport-1 limits us to only 40 hours/week). Their application only allowed me to send 1 file for my certs, 1 file for my resume, some information (mostly for creating an account), and that's about it. I haven't heard back.

Other than that, I haven't heard much else about it.


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 17, 2012)

Aprz said:


> Nah, there are two Rural/Metros in Santa Clara County (SCC), 911 and interfacility transport (IFT). SCC EMS posted a memo on their website about this here.
> 
> I heard that Rural/Metro of Nothern California (their IFT division in SCC) now has some Kaiser contracts in the area (originally AMR had it). I heard about it at work and here, but I didn't see it on the news. If this is true though, it makes sense that they are hiring 50 EMTs then.
> 
> ...



But 50 medics as well? Strange. I put in my app, we'll see what happens


----------



## Aprz (Feb 17, 2012)

ALS IFT? To be honest, I didn't see that for some reason. I thought the company was already over saturated with Paramedics (was told that some ambulances had 2 paramedics and 1 emt). Oh well, it'll be cool to see.


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 17, 2012)

Aprz said:


> ALS IFT? To be honest, I didn't see that for some reason. I thought the company was already over saturated with Paramedics (was told that some ambulances had 2 paramedics and 1 emt). Oh well, it'll be cool to see.



Well, Kaiser makes a lot of IFT's ALS, so maybe that's it, but I'm hopeful it's for SCC EMS


----------



## Aprz (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, I hear rumor that they "laid off" a bunch of EMTs and Paramedics for their 911 division that's completely separate from this one. I heard it from a friend whose friend was one of them, lol.

For those of you interested, they are having a 3 day job fair at 550 Sycamore Dr., Milpitas, CA. 95 open positions per their site. I'm gonna still gonna check it out, see if it could be a second job (if no conflict of interest) or if they can offer me better (I'm too bold, lol).


----------



## JimmyUP (Feb 22, 2012)

i went to the job fair tonight as it was winding down. i was the last to interview. hopefully hear something back soon. trying to get into my first EMT job so we will see what happens


----------



## JStorm (Feb 23, 2012)

Finally, I found a thread where someone has been to their job fair. I'm heading down there tomorrow. Fresh out of school here, passed registry last month... so no experience in the field. AND I've been in construction for 20 years where there never were "interviews". So this'll be my first, which will probably be a fiasco... lol Can you tell me what to expect? I assume suit or shirt/tie and I need to whip up a resume'. Are they doing written testing and skills testing as well? How long is the interview? Any specific questions to prep for? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Aprz (Feb 23, 2012)

JStorm, send your resume online through their website click here.

I just came back. I don't feel like I did a good job of selling myself there. 
-Poor hand writing on my application (on one part, it asked for position, and I misspelled emergency medical technician, tried writing over the part I messed up, and ended up crossing it out, and writing EMT next to it). I didn't ask for another one because the guy I sat next to did, and they said no to him so I just edited like I would on a PCR, single line with initial, haha!
-Got at least one question wrong on the multiple choice.
-In the interview, one of the scenarios I could've kept on going, but I stopped, and there was an awkward silence, and as I was gonna continue thinking (okay, he definitely wants details), he asked said "Okay..." and asked the next question.
-Quickly and sloppily answered the questions in the interview.

Go to 550 Sycamore St., Milpitas, CA. If you go by GPS, it might take you all the way up to Montague Expressway on 880 (if you're heading north bound on 880, this is a good way, but I was heading south bound, which there is a faster/shorter way). If I get a job there/go there again, I would have taken the Tazman exit, left on McCarthy, and left on Sycamore.

You walk in, there is a receptionist to the left. She'll ask you to sign in, and ask you some questions: Did you apply online? Are you a certified CA EMT? Do you have ICS 100, ICS 200, NIMS 700, IS 704, AWR 160, First Responder Operational, an ambulance driver license and California driver license. If you didn't apply online (the link I gave you only allows you to upload your resume, if you did it earlier, you may have had the chance to fill out the application online, or you could have possibly downloaded it and faxed it - although I don't know if it'd go to the Milpitas location and if they'd be aware of it) then she'll give you a clipboard with the application. Fill it out, give it to her, she'll tell you to walk through the door and go to the right. It's a giant room, there is a table in the right corner that they want you to go to. The guy will ask you for your certifications and driver license so they can copy it. I already brought copies in, and he took that instead. Afterwards, he'll give you a multiple choice test. The questions were things we learned in EMT school, HIPPA, location of hospitals, and a Santa Clara County protocol question. I know I messed up on one of hospital locations cause my company doesn't go there so I couldn't think were it was at, haha. Very easy test other than me messing up on the location of one hospital. After you finish the test, if an interviewer is free, they'll interview. They asked a couple of customer service and ethics questions, and a couple of EMT scenarios and questions.

I went with a white button up collar shirt, tie, fancy pants (khaki pants), belt, shirt tucked in, fancy shoes, black socks, etc. Of the people there, I was the only one dressed like that (I heard there were a million people yesterday, today there were only like 5 or 6 while I was there). Other people dressed in regular cloths, their EMT uniform in school, and one was in scrubs. The interviewers were semi-causal, EMT uniform/scrub-like cloths, and some of the guys were dressed up with colored shirt (blue and red).

I offered to give them my a physical copy of my resume (it was on resume paper too), DMV driving record, immunizations, ppd result, copy of my social security, copy of a second ID (passport), and they didn't want it.

All together, it took me around 50 minutes total.

Good luck dude. There are a lot of openings, but also a lot of people applying.


----------



## JStorm (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh wow ICS 100 ICS 200 etc.. I don't have any of those... I hadn't even heard of them much less know what they were, I just now looked them up...  5 2-3hr courses?? No way I can get thru them in time. Are those required??


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 23, 2012)

You can get through the ICS courses in less time than that.  I think I averaged 30 minutes per course when I did them online.


----------



## JStorm (Feb 24, 2012)

No, not a half hour. No way. Not unless you're just blowing thru it and not bothering to read anything or watch the vids. I just started one to get a feel for the time frame, I did part 1 and 2 of ICS 100 and 45 min for those parts is a little fat but fairly close. I wont be able to knock these out in time. I wish I had known I needed these earlier, I wouldve gotten em taken care of.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 24, 2012)

JStorm said:


> No, not a half hour. No way. Not unless you're just blowing thru it and not bothering to read anything or watch the vids. I just started one to get a feel for the time frame, I did part 1 and 2 of ICS 100 and 45 min for those parts is a little fat but fairly close. I wont be able to knock these out in time. I wish I had known I needed these earlier, I wouldve gotten em taken care of.



Correct...I didn't watch the vids.  I skimmed the chapter summaries in the printed material I had.


----------



## JStorm (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I just went ahead and pounded out ICS 100.. but I can't stay up all night doing the other four. Guess I'll just head down there tommorrow and hope for the best. Curious what the questions they are asking are, roughly, so I can be sure to be ready for those at least.


----------



## Madball (Feb 27, 2012)

Just a heads up, a few of the people that were recently let go from the 911side were from my company. They were all let go just a few days before their probation was up, and rural did it the day they were switching unions so they would have no union protection. Sounds kinda shady to me. Also, I think people should know that they are strictly hiring for their IFT program, not 911. Some people think they can work the IFT for awhile and then transfer over (like AMR used to be) and its not the case. They are basically two different companies. And the IFT is non-union (like most other IFT companies). Maybe a good place for EMT's to start out, but after seeing what they did to those guys I wouldn't touch this place.


----------



## caliboosted (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you, great heads up, I'll spend my time applying elsewhere.


----------



## stemi (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone heard back from them yet?


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 3, 2012)

nope. still waiting.. and the HR department isnt accepting calls either.


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 4, 2012)

did anyone get an email?


----------



## justanEMTB (Mar 5, 2012)

I got an email last Wednesday. I believe they hired 50 EMTs if I am not mistaken.


----------



## stemi (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats justanEMTB! Unfortunately for the rest of us, the waiting games begin.. if there are even any at all. Im wondering if the rest of us should hear back at all? I was told we would hear back by last friday.


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 5, 2012)

yeah i got my email yesterday. time for shift bidding. supposedly they are going by seniority. which mean by hire date so those of you who got the email before other have more seniority i guess


----------



## Aprz (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeh, I got an e-mail yesterday, and did everything today.

They said people would come in, but forget to bring the e-mail printed, have it signed, and filled out the attachment with the tax information. If you guys haven't done it yet, don't forget! 

You had to fill out a couple of paperwork for Santa Clara County System ID badge, if you need to, LiveScan, tell them your uniform size again, and take a self study SEMS test. They had me do SEMS again even though I already gave them a copy of it.  That independent study is a headache like all the FEMA stuff, haha.

For the schedule, you had to pick it by the schedule name. It was a little confusing cause I looked at it from left to right and top to bottom.

I'm going off the top of my head with this one:
First Character
A = Alameda County
C = Contra Costa County
S = Santa Clara County

Second Character
P = Paramedic (ALS)
B = Basic (BLS)
C = Critical Care Nurse (CCT)

They had CCT-P too, but I forget how that roles.

So then you'd look on the schedule (they separated it by county). From left to right (columns) it was organized by weekday (Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, etc.) and from top to bottom (rows) it was organized by time (7:00 AM, 7:30 AM, 8:00 AM), and in each box between it would have the shift name (e.g. AB12, SB6).

I just looked for each shift name, and after that, just looked for similar color and check to make sure it was the same name. If I could work it, I'd write it down on the side. At the end, I looked through each one to see which one I wanted the most.







This image is an example of it, this isn't the actual schedule, lol. I put a lot of effort into making it look like it's not the official schedule *joking*.

So AB6 would be a BLS unit in Alameda County that starts at 8:00 AM on Sunday, and 8:30 AM on Monday-Wednesday. It's an 8 hour long shift.

^This is an example of what it looks like. It's not the actual shift name.

They said you could not change what the shift schedule is.

If you're a part time employee, they just wanted you to write somewhere what times/days you're available.

Afterwards I went to 1893 Monterey Rd., San Jose, CA to take my drug test and physical ability test (PAT). They did the drug test first, pee in a cup, they tested my hearing, took vital signs. For PAT they had me do a grip test, then I had to lift and walk to the left with weights in increments of 10 lbs up to 120 lbs while keeping my heart rate below a certain rate (otherwise they'd stop the test). Then with 120 lbs you had to walk 10 steps and back. Again with 120 lbs you had to walk up and down a step 12 times, and that was the end of everything.

I ran out of time to get my System ID badge, but you need to go to 976 Lenzen Ave., San Jose, Suite 1200 - same place you get certified for state EMT I think in Santa Clara County. ProTransport-1 did it for me, but Rural/Metro is having me go in there on my own to get it *sad face*.

..

I have to admit I bailed on the SEMS thing. I'll wonder if they'll have me retake it, use my old one, or say "not hired!". I know I got like 5 wrong (out of 20). What a headache!


----------



## Madball (Mar 6, 2012)

Aprz, can I ask why your going from Pro-trans to Rural? I thought they weren't offering much, but maybe my information was wrong.


----------



## bw2529 (Mar 6, 2012)

JStorm said:


> Oh wow ICS 100 ICS 200 etc.. I don't have any of those... I hadn't even heard of them much less know what they were, I just now looked them up...  5 2-3hr courses?? No way I can get thru them in time. Are those required??



Most places require them but since they are extremely easy online courses (they won't take 2-3hrs in most cases) you can probably do them after you are hired. The more ICS courses you have, and the better you understand the system, the more likely you are to land a job/promotion (especially a promotion... The higher ups are supposed to have a thorough understanding of the incident command system and the national response framework).


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 6, 2012)

aprz, when you went to monterey to do the drug screen and lift test did you bring a copy of your immunizations with you? im going there thursday. just want to make sure i dont forget anything


----------



## jgmedic (Mar 6, 2012)

So did this end up being all IFT even for ALS?


----------



## stemi (Mar 6, 2012)

congrats everyone! unfortunately Idid not get any email, so its probably safe to say that ididnt get any job. does anyone know if they'll keep me in a database for the future, or will Ireapply later?


congrats again everyone!


----------



## Aprz (Mar 6, 2012)

Madball said:


> Aprz, can I ask why your going from Pro-trans to Rural? I thought they weren't offering much, but maybe my information was wrong.


I love working at ProTransport-1, and I am definitely grateful to have a job there. I applied to Rural/Metro because:
-I wanted a new/fresh start (really the biggest reason why I applied).
-I want to be the A team, not only a new start for me, but to set the standards at Rural/Metro of Northern California for people who start working there after me.
-They are the second largest ambulance company in the nation (I kept trying to get hired with American Medical Response, they are the first largest).
-They have 911 contracts in many counties in the nation (not just the state). Possible lateral movement if not Santa Clara County one day?
-They offer 12 hour shifts for BLS (at ProTransport-1, 12 hour shifts are exclusive).
-I like the name Rural/Metro better than ProTransport-1. I feel like ProTransport-1 name is the equivalent to Cabulance cause of the "Pro" and "Transport", and I'm still wondering when they are gonna come out with ProTransport-2.
-I think most of our ambulances look like clown cars (our dedicated Stanford rigs) or wheelchair vans with lights on it (our normal rigs). The only rigs I like by looks is the rig I work on which is a dodge sprinter with our generic paint job on it (looks much better on a sprinter than an e350), dedicated LifeFlight rig, and dedicated Lucile Packard Children's Hospital NICU/PICU rig.
-I think it's very possible they'll one day merge Rural/Metro (the exclusive operating agency (EOA) of Santa Clara County that responds to 911 calls) and Rural/Metro of Northern California.
-If they never merge like I hope, I think my chances of getting hired with the EOA is much higher with "Rural/Metro" listed as my previous work experience than "ProTransport-1" or any other ambulance company.

During and after I applied, I liked some of these things:
-The ambulance paint job for both the type II e350 and type III e450. Either they did a great job cleaning the ambulances, or they are new too.
-The uniforms. They have your name sown into them, and they are new.
-A lot of my friends who have been looking for jobs as EMTs got hired.
-I get paid a little bit more. Rural/Metro of Northern California is offering me $11.96/hour without union. I currently get paid $11.75/hour with union at ProTransport-1, union dues are 1.45% of whatever you earn.

Here are some negative things about ProTransport-1. I don't intend on "trash" talking them. Like I said, I am very grateful to work there, if I ever quit/laid off/fired, I'll still send the owners a thank-you letter by e-mail letting them know that it was great while it lasted and thank them for the opportunity. I also think that some of these problems occur at other ambulance companies too (it's not exclusive to ProTransport-1). There are some things I'd like to see change:
-This one isn't ProTransport-1's fault in my opinion, but it's engraved in my head. At Chabot College and San Jose City College, they talked a lot of crap about ProTransport-1 making it sound like a bad place to work for and only EMTs who can't get a job work there. This is one of the reasons I didn't apply until my certification almost expired.
-Not only did I think poorly of it because of school, but when I got hired, they didn't let me do my orientation until almost two months later, and that was with me nagging them. I did my classroom training before orientation, and the instructor kept saying "you should've learned this in orientation" which made it kind of a sucky class. They kept trimming the class down from a week of training to 2 days of training to 1 day of training. Needless to say, I didn't get very much training and had to rely a lot on my FTO. I felt like the company was a scam cause of "CARE points".
-I only got 3 days to ride with an FTO, which was pass/fail. My friend I got hired on with failed.
-The orientation was total crap in my opinion and they just kept talking about how great ProTransport-1 is and ITS is. They talked very negatively about other ambulance companies and Rock Medicine (I volunteer there) at the orientation (they mentioned Rock Medicine cause of the shootings at Candlestick Park for the 49er games).
-Even after the orientation, we have station meetings, and they still talk crap about other ambulance companies.
-I hate that we only have 4, 5, 6, 8, and 10 hour shifts. 12 and 24 hour shifts are rare and very exclusive. In my county, you can only get a 12 hour shift working the dedicated NICU/PICU rig, which is difficult to get on, or by working ALS, which they aren't putting EMTs on union on at all cause the contract requires them to pay around $17/hour to the EMT. ALS is either dual medic, or non union EMTs like supervisors.
-Getting anything done that isn't within your ability to do e.g. getting a second uniform because it says in the policies before the union and now it's in the contract in union is probably harder than pulling your own teeth out intentionally. Another example is broken ambulances/trying to get them repaired/getting minor maintenance done like oil change and tire pressures (a problem with almost all the ambulances at ProTransport-1).
-Supplies aren't managed well e.g. several ambulances didn't have pedimates for several days (required by county) so anytime we went out of the station/on a call, we have to borrow it from another rig.
-You're not off probation until after 1040 hours of being clocked in/working, and they do a review with you three times, but it's like pulling teeth to get a review, and I feel it's pointless cause there is little supervision. The only purpose I can think of having you on probation for so long is so they can let you go easier "fail your probation".
-They failed a friend on his probation even though he didn't do anything wrong.
-As much as I talk nicely about ProTransport-1, and I definitely encourage people to apply there, apply everywhere, and I really do like my job and working there, I have an extremely bad reputation there and feel very hated. I think if you talked to most people at the company who I've worked with, they'll describe me as clueless, stupid, wanna-be-doctor, lost, etc. For a long time, I had the reputation of "Andrew hates EMTs and Paramedics", "Andrew thinks Paramedics don't deserve overtime", which was a huge thing. Right now it's "Andrew is going to abandon ship, quit, and work for Rural/Metro," heard that last one today from two of my co-workers at a First Responder Operational Hazmat class.
-Since we got unionized, the new contract is seniority is determined by the time you've been working there rather than by the number of calls you ran (well, technically by CARE points, but you get 2 per call). Since I worked in Alameda County way more than Santa Clara County at first, I blew people away with CARE points and was able to get a full time shift my first try. I've only been hired there since August, there are only a few people newer than me, I don't think I'll be able to get a good shift again for awhile. A lot of the older guys are going to Paramedic school, and they'll be returning soon.

A lot of these are very opinionated thoughts, speculations, and me being nit picky. Rural/Metro might have the same problems, but it's a chance I'm willing to take. If I can get what I want, why not?

What I'd like to do most, and I am working this out right now, is find out if I can work both. Contrary to what a lot of people say, I tend to believe people pull things out of their behind rather than find out the truth, and so far that's been true (maybe that's why they dislike me at work?). People keep telling me there is a conflict of interest, but I asked the county, and they said they have no problem with me working for both companies. I have friends who work for multiple ambulance companies. The only conflict of interest I have to check for is with the companies themselves. I have to check if ProTransport-1 is okay with me having another ambulance job in the same county, and Rural/Metro is okay if I have another ambulance job in the same county.

If I have to pick, I'll take a chance and go with Rural/Metro for the reasons I said above. I think it's worth the risk.



jgmedic said:


> So did this end up being all IFT even for ALS?


Yes. It's interfacility transport (IFT) only.



JimmyUP said:


> aprz, when you went to monterey to do the drug screen and lift test did you bring a copy of your immunizations with you? im going there thursday. just want to make sure i dont forget anything


No, I didn't. They didn't ask for it either while I was there. They didn't do a PPD test on me either.

I went to Rural/Metro of Northern California, or "Rural/Metro IFT" per my System ID Badge (that's when I asked the county about conflict of interest - when I got my System ID Badge today) today to ask them some questions. They said to rebring all my certifications to the orientation. I personally will be bringing my immunizations and PPD to the orientation.


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah ill bring mine too Just to be on the safe side. Hopefully the conflict of interest thing isn't a problem. I hope to work for two companies as well just for more experience.

Does orientation start at 8am?. I forgot to write it down


----------



## Aprz (Mar 9, 2012)

To be honest, I didn't write it down either, haha. I am pretty sure it's 8:00 AM, but I was just gonna show up real early like 6:00 AM (in case it's at 7:00 AM instead).

Yeh, conflict of interest is a tricky thing. I looked at ProTransport-1's policies, and there is a conflict of interest, but I can still work with management approval. Gotta ask my manager still. Gotta confirm with Rural/Metro whether or not there is a conflict of interest in their company policy too.

If anybody else is going too, can they confirm it's at 8:00 AM?


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 10, 2012)

just comfirmed its 8am-6pm. get there early just incase. dress business casual.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you Jimmy. What day are you going? I'm going on the 17th. If you show up early, I'd like to meet you.


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm a noob So im going this Monday for the 0-6 months experience. But we def will meet soon


----------



## justanEMTB (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats on getting the Job JimmyUP and Aprz. Let us know how it goes tomorrow. My orientation is not until the 26th (the 2nd 0-6month experience session) so I have to wait a while.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 12, 2012)

Why didn't you sign up for the earlier one?


----------



## justanEMTB (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a prior commitment for part of the week. Is it important or something to do the 1st one?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 12, 2012)

Very important. You're gonna miss Jimmy!


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 13, 2012)

its pretty chill so far.. it will be dif for you aprz cuz you have experience and yes its important to go early cuz of seniority reasons. and when we meet you will learn my name is not jimmy haha. and aprz i believe r/m is seeing working at another company as a conflict of interest.


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 23, 2012)

Aprz do you know if uniforms are in yet?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 23, 2012)

I do not know. I was to go to CEVO in uniform-like clothes so I assume we won't get it until CEVI or after.


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 23, 2012)

oh yeah what day is CEVO?


----------



## Aprz (Mar 26, 2012)

Reminder. CEVO training is tomorrow (3/27) at 0800 at the Milpitas location. I hear we are suppose to wear uniform-like cloths if we can. I don't know of anymore detail like if we can all go or if they want the newbies to go first, if our uniforms are available yet, and what our employee numbers are.


----------



## JimmyUP (Mar 27, 2012)

Aprz I will see you there. How will I know who you are? I'll be wearing a mission college EMT shirt


----------



## Aprz (Mar 27, 2012)

I think you'll know eventually.

I am here early. I am told they are gonna try to train everyone all at once. We are fonna be practicing with the Type II (van-like ambulances), not Type III.

See you there.


----------



## Aprz (Mar 31, 2012)

Good luck to everyone working tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## DPM (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm interviewing here on Weds for an EMT job (probably BLS IFT...)

How's it all going with you guys? Enjoying things? Anything I should know?


----------



## JimmyUP (Aug 5, 2012)

yeah we just voted in a union. good luck on you interview


----------



## DPM (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks. Any top tips? I'm assuming it's IFT but hoping it isn't :lol:


----------



## JimmyUP (Aug 5, 2012)

if its in  milpitas then its IFT. but its not that bad this is my first emt job and its going well so far. the scheduling is a joke but other than that things should be changing due to the new union. so hopefully it gets better. honestly if you have common sense you will get the job.


----------



## DPM (Aug 5, 2012)

JimmyUP said:


> if you have common sense you will get the job.


...I better start applying elsewhere then


----------



## EMT1A (Aug 6, 2012)

DPM said:


> I'm interviewing here on Weds for an EMT job (probably BLS IFT...)
> 
> How's it all going with you guys? Enjoying things? Anything I should know?



when did you apply?


----------



## DPM (Aug 6, 2012)

A few weeks ago I think, no more than 20 days.


----------



## EMT1A (Aug 6, 2012)

Damn, I saw the opening last week and applied. Might be too late seeing as it was 2-3 weeks after they opened the position again


----------



## stemi (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm hoping I get a reply. I applied not too long after it was posted, but still nothing yet. I interviewed at the career fair back in February, but wasn't selected. I did mess up bad on that test and may not have done so hot on the interview last time though. Hoping that they'll be willing to give me a second chance this time around.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 6, 2012)

What's wrong the scheduling? Pretty standard 8, 10, and 12 hour shifts. You can work Monday-Friday 8 hours, work half the week doing 10s or 12s. No 16s or 24s. There are only a handful of shifts that I wouldn't consider standard, but I wouldn't be surprise exist because of limited staff (e.g. RN/Paramedic isn't available), increase call volumes during those days/time, or an agreement in their contract with Kaiser, Stanford stadium, or with the Earthquakes in San Jose. I believe they prefer if you are available full time, they wanted full time employee; you don't have to do a part time/on call gig. They sent an e-mail to their employees recently with 16 open full time shifts. In my opinion, it's a better deal than starting off part time/on call with no guaranteed shifts and 4, 5, and 6 hour shifts, which is what people complained about in the ProTransport-1 post here.

I know of some people who did not get hired at the job fair, but later walked in, e-mailed, or called, and got hired later. I was told by one of their supervisors that they get a ridiculous amount of applications now, and obviously they have way less open positions. Be the one that makes yourself standout.

It's definitely interfacility transport (IFT), and you'll likely work on a BLS rig since most shifts are BLS, but they have everything: BLS, ALS, CCT, NICU, and PICU. In the Bay Area, the county usually has a contract with one ambulance company that provides ALS transport for 911 e.g. Paramedic Plus in Alameda County, American Medical Response (AMR) in Contra Costa County, Rural/Metro in Santa Clara County. The Rural/Metro that does 911 in Santa Clara County is in San Jose off Vander Way. Rural/Metro of Northern California, or some people call it Rural/Metro IFT (it says that on their System ID Badge), is in Milpitas, Hayward, and Pacheco.


----------



## EMT1A (Aug 16, 2012)

anybody interview recently? had one and hoping it went well

heard there was 200 applicants and 25 spots open this round


----------



## Aprz (Aug 17, 2012)

If you don't get it this round, I am sure they're going to have more openings. A lot of people are going part time because of school.


----------



## stemi (Aug 17, 2012)

Wow, didnt think it would be that though. Good luck and let us know if there's any good news


----------



## EMT1A (Aug 17, 2012)

Aprz said:


> If you don't get it this round, I am sure they're going to have more openings. A lot of people are going part time because of school.



exactly what I was told about why they're hiring


----------



## trex69 (Aug 20, 2012)

This was a good thread.


----------



## EMT1A (Aug 21, 2012)

passed the interview! now I'm dying for that email telling me where to go for drug and background.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats, and for the record, this thread is still great.


----------



## DPM (Aug 21, 2012)

EMT1A said:


> passed the interview! now I'm dying for that email telling me where to go for drug and background.



Same... are we going to be best friends!?!


----------



## stripnflip92 (Aug 21, 2012)

does this mean you got a call back?


----------



## DPM (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah I got a phone call this morning from the HR people. I've got the job pending a background & drug screening. Fingers crossed!! Haha


----------



## stemi (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats everyone who got a call back!


----------



## EMT1A (Aug 22, 2012)

anybody else get a callback? be interested to see how many people on here show up to orientation


----------



## fhretanubun (Sep 15, 2012)

This tread is pretty good and helpful insight. I have couple questions:

I'm currently a new hire for bayshore and we're basically doing IFT and code2. I had applied for Rural Metro awhile back but never got call back and today, i received a call for interview and very stoke, but from what I've read from this tread (interview in Milpitas) will mostly likely only for IFT.

So my question is that, should I just stuck it out with Bayshore (because I've already been working there) or should I moved to Rural and hoping that I will eventually moved up to ALS. 

PS (bayshore don't have ALS only BLS and CCT)


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 15, 2012)

Go where you have advancement opportunities.  Which sounds like you don't in your current company.


----------



## geotuna93 (Oct 27, 2012)

*911 division*

Does any one know anything about how to get hired for the 911 division for santa clara county?


----------



## Aprz (Oct 27, 2012)

geotuna93 said:


> Does any one know anything about how to get hired for the 911 division for santa clara county?


When a position opens online, apply. They will not accept walk in resume, and they'll say applications are only online.


----------



## geotuna93 (Oct 27, 2012)

okay I was just curious. It seems like a great place to work.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 27, 2012)

geotuna93 said:


> okay I was just curious. It seems like a great place to work.


What makes you think that?


----------



## dantew1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey Aprz, I noticed your employed w/RM milpitas and I have a few question for you (if u have the time to answer them, id appreciate it... greatly) I have an interview with RM this week.

1.) What is the interview like? What sorts of questions will they be asking?



2.) what is emt pay? (I only have 4 months exp)



3.) how does scheduling work there? is it pretty easy to get 40hrs a wk?


4.) Is there a uniform and boot allowance?



5.) Is rural currently using the epcr's?  are most the units type 2s?




thank you,

TAY


----------

